# Smuggling into Terra



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Would it at all be possible to smuggle a Broodlord and some genestealers onto Terra? 

If it were to be done and the infestation became an issue, who would lead the extermination team? The Custodians wouldn't leave the palace would they?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

SoL Berzerker said:


> Would it at all be possible to smuggle a Broodlord and some genestealers onto Terra?
> 
> If it were to be done and the infestation became an issue, who would lead the extermination team? The Custodians wouldn't leave the palace would they?


I honestly don't think they would survive, with the mass amounts of pilgrims they would either be crushed underfoot or torn apart by an endless mob of religious fanatics.

Either the Custodians or I Fiists.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

I would assume, since the custodians,the Imperial fists and sisters of silence have been protecting the throne world of the Imperium for well over 10,000 years, they have innumerable contingencies,bulwarks, kill teams, plans etc... to deal with smuggling (in any shape or form) or pretty much deal with anything that could conceivable harm the Emperor.

So i would say it probably couldnt be smuggled on and should it somehow be done, there would be a myriad of other counter measures they could use.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

That's right, I always forget there is a number of Imperial Fists on Terra. 

And now that I reread this thread it was a pretty silly one considering it is Terra... What would be the most powerful planet capable of being infested with genestealers? 



And the idea of Genestealers being torn apart by a huge number of pilgrims makes me laugh, not because I don't think it could be done, just the idea of a Tyranid falling prey to it's own tactic of swarming.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SoL Berzerker said:


> And the idea of Genestealers being torn apart by a huge number of pilgrims makes me laugh, not because I don't think it could be done, just the idea of a Tyranid falling prey to it's own tactic of swarming.


A Magus stood there going: "Dafuq!?" :shok:


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

SoL Berzerker said:


> That's right, I always forget there is a number of Imperial Fists on Terra.
> 
> And now that I reread this thread it was a pretty silly one considering it is Terra... What would be the most powerful planet capable of being infested with genestealers?
> 
> ...


And what happens if those hybrids are infecting anyone who swarms them?

They can do that you know.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> And what happens if those hybrids are infecting anyone who swarms them?
> 
> They can do that you know.


It's not like they tap someone and say 'Tag! You're a Genestealer now!'. It's actually quite a complex process requiring some time and tranquility - the fluff used to be that the Genestealer would almost 'kiss' the victim, sticking a long, bony tube down the host's throat and then sending Genestealer DNA down the pipe. When Tyranids stopped being so obviously sexual, they changed the fluff to almost like surgery - an incision is made, and then the Genestealers somehow implant their genetic material into the wound in the form of a fibrous bundle of organic material (source is Ciaphas Cain). They seem to only be able to do it on survivors - they never implant people in the middle of a riot, more like the odd citizen taking a shortcut down an alleyway or the one Guardsmen left when they've killed the rest of his squad.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Stuff


Down Amongst the dead


The krieg target dummy stumbled across a genesteeler infecting another target dummy. Only after his squad was killed by Krieg trainees.

The infected dummy was in some sort of shock/trance when the main dummy shot him.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Even if it were that easy to infect a person, the Sisters of Silence would not let anyone who came in contact with a genestealer survive.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Anywhere but Terra and the heavily guarded places like Macragge.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Terra is also home to the Assassins. Good luck getting past them alone. :laugh:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Very good point. And, apparently, I must spread more Rep around before I can grant you some, good sir.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think the psychic presence of the beast would be picked up by the at least some of the massive numbered psykers (probably running in the billions) there or around there (add more billions), I mean it's the psyker-capital and the capital of a galaxy-spanning empire.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> It's not like they tap someone and say 'Tag! You're a Genestealer now!'. It's actually quite a complex process requiring some time and tranquility - the fluff used to be that the Genestealer would almost 'kiss' the victim, sticking a long, bony tube down the host's throat and then sending Genestealer DNA down the pipe. When Tyranids stopped being so obviously sexual, they changed the fluff to almost like surgery - an incision is made, and then the Genestealers somehow implant their genetic material into the wound in the form of a fibrous bundle of organic material (source is Ciaphas Cain). They seem to only be able to do it on survivors - they never implant people in the middle of a riot, more like the odd citizen taking a shortcut down an alleyway or the one Guardsmen left when they've killed the rest of his squad.


I remember well reading the Ciaphas Cain-thingy. They were basically surrounded, and might even be resurrected no mention was made of how the victims were infected. It was bad, but not totally fluff-breaking.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

After reading the comments here may I also interject that the Infiltrators would have to get past the massive spacial defenses of Terra, and massive Fleet stationed there, and the nets that scan space constantly. No....don't think it's possible.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

They may have luck at the Manufactorum planets of the Mechanicus where their infiltration would go unoticed by all except the most staunch of Magos. Easily infiltrate the Laborer gene pool then rise up and cut off the manufactorum. Call for a Hive Fleet and next thing you know these GeneStealers are BroodLords.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> stff.


Well in the defense of them getting to the planet I don't think they will arrive in a hive ship, maybe they infiltrate onto one the pilgrim/tithe ships and I don't believe the imperium has life scanner tech.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it's horribly rude to re-write what a member has written into stff which I think is that you managed to misspell stuff or your u-key is not working.

As for the scanning-tech, I thought the IOM used psykers for that, which is why you might slip a Genestealer but not a Brood Lord into Terra, but then again once it develops into a Brood Lord someone would likely pick up on it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> I think it's horribly rude to re-write what a member has written into stff which I think is that you managed to misspell stuff or your u-key is not working.
> 
> As for the scanning-tech, I thought the IOM used psykers for that, which is why you might slip a Genestealer but not a Brood Lord into Terra, but then again once it develops into a Brood Lord someone would likely pick up on it.


I could let someone take up half a fucking post or I could shorten it down, also thank you for pointing out I didn't hit the u hard enough the world may have never noticed eagle eye.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Play nice kids


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not so sure about the difficulty smuggling onto Terra. In the SW Omnibus with Ragnar Blackmane doing his time on Terra, there seemed to be no extraordinary steps described in the scanning of the Navigator ship coming into the system. Once onto the surface aren't there miles-deep sub-levels crusted in the ten millinium since the Heresy for a nasty to burrow somewhere deep and build it's own hive? The SW Omnibus even mentions the cultural hatred for the Astares that developed from the Heresy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> The SW Omnibus even mentions the cultural hatred for the Astares that developed from the Heresy.


Is this just some kind of bred-in generational hatred of marines?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Is this just some kind of bred-in generational hatred of marines?


Been a while since I read the Space Wolves omnibus but, like *Over Two Meters Tall!* said, the hatred started during the Heresy when Terra was attacked. The humans were caught in a conflict between virtual gods and anyone who got in the way got squashed like flies (if they were lucky). Their home world was nearly leveled and destroyed by a war between space marines. Just imagine the kind of memories an Emperor's Children rampage could leave on an area. Or World Eaters or Thousand Sons. Horrible, obscene torture and desecration, blood baths of severed limbs and organs, or horrific scenes of people being turned into mutant blobs or ripped apart by supernatural forces, and daemons being brought forth from the warp. So the population started associating marines with danger, violence and mortal peril. And passed down the stories from generation to generation. And that has been allowed to fester for 10k years. So yeah, the Adeptus Astartes are not on Terra's Christmas card list.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ta for that response Chompy! :good:

I haven't read the SW Omnibobs :blush:


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Ta for that response Chompy! :good:
> 
> I haven't read the SW Omnibobs :blush:


IMO, its largely over the top, it hammers in vikings into absolutely everything.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah.

Worth a read, or stuff to avoid?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I personally found certain parts quite enjoyable and interesting, but other parts downright silly and cartoony. Haegr the Mountain honestly felt like a Space Wolf adaptation of Homer Simpson. Even his badass moments are sometimes really hard to take seriously.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Agree with that opinion on the Space Wolf Omnibus. It's no Night Lords Trilogy or Gaunt's Ghosts, but it's a lot better than Soul Drinkers.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chompy Bits said:


> I personally found certain parts quite enjoyable and interesting, but other parts downright silly and cartoony. Haegr the Mountain honestly felt like a Space Wolf adaptation of Homer Simpson. Even his badass moments are sometimes really hard to take seriously.


I found Haegr to be awesome, but he falls under you like it or hate it-territory as I like him myself. Plus I found him more to be a parody of Hagar the Horrible there of the name.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Beaviz81 said:


> I found Haegr to be awesome, but he falls under you like it or hate it-territory as I like him myself. Plus I found him more to be a parody of Hagar the Horrible there of the name.


I just found him really out of place. You have plots, assassins, fighting, sorcerers... and then a big, fat (yes, an actual fat marine), not too bright Space Wolf, who is either drinking or eating almost 24/7, and when people disagree with him he threatens to smack them... actually, he sounds more like Obelix than Homer Simpson to me now.:laugh:

I don't hate him myself. I found him quite entertaining. It just seems like his character was a very forced attempt at trying to inject some humour into the stories. But eh, that's just my personal opinion on the matter. And I have totally veered off topic.

But I am in agreement with you with regards to the psyker point you made earlier. I feel like the Adeptus Astra Telepathica would probably detect any strange psychic signatures that make planetfall, and notify the correct institutions to investigate this.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> actually, he sounds more like Obelix than Homer Simpson to me now.


The trio of SW's protecting the Navigators on Terra actually reminded me of the Warriors Three from the Thor comic books and in the recent movies. The Haegr character was the one that cemented the comparison for me. For me, that particular novel also showed how oxymoronic the though of Terran Security could be... certainly nothing like what we got from the pre-Heresy Blood Games.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> ... actually, [Haegr] sounds more like Obelix than Homer Simpson to me now.:laugh:


Spot on.

I didn't have a problem with Haegr, to be honest. I think Bill King purposefully made his Space Wolves a bit over the top, much like Sandy Mitchell did with Ciaphas Cain. When he wanted to be serious, I thought he did so well: see, for instance, Haegr when he drops his humorous front and admits how he feels about his less-than-perfect geneseed and the excess weight it has resulted in.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chompy Bits said:


> I just found him really out of place. You have plots, assassins, fighting, sorcerers... and then a big, fat (yes, an actual fat marine), not too bright Space Wolf, who is either drinking or eating almost 24/7, and when people disagree with him he threatens to smack them... actually, he sounds more like Obelix than Homer Simpson to me now.:laugh:
> 
> I don't hate him myself. I found him quite entertaining. It just seems like his character was a very forced attempt at trying to inject some humour into the stories. But eh, that's just my personal opinion on the matter. And I have totally veered off topic.
> 
> But I am in agreement with you with regards to the psyker point you made earlier. I feel like the Adeptus Astra Telepathica would probably detect any strange psychic signatures that make planetfall, and notify the correct institutions to investigate this.


I thought he threatened to eat people he disagreed with. I mean he tends to by accident eat the arms of servants and once got a captured Chaos Spaace Marine to fork up the truth by threatening to eat his arms (a CMOA combined with a CMOF if you as me).

Also I'm glad you agreed with my point about psykers. I have seen it many times pop up that an Astropath would likely find Genestealers and such.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Spot on.
> 
> I didn't have a problem with Haegr, to be honest. I think Bill King purposefully made his Space Wolves a bit over the top, much like Sandy Mitchell did with Ciaphas Cain. When he wanted to be serious, I thought he did so well: see, for instance, Haegr when he drops his humorous front and admits how he feels about his less-than-perfect geneseed and the excess weight it has resulted in.


"I'm not fat, I'm genetically deficient......" :laugh:

I'll probably pick them up at some point for a read


----------

